# Wallerscote Island April 08



## nursepayne (May 1, 2008)

Hey all, 

A few weeks ago I headed over to Northwich in much anticipation of having a look around the abandoned soda ash works.
I usually try to not look at too many photo reports about a place before I go and visit because I don't wanna be 'spotting' other people's shots throughout the explore (no fun in that!)
Well in this case having not schooled up on other peoples reports didn't really pay off.
I spent absolutely ages walking around Wallerscote Island trying to work out if this was the 'abandoned' plant that quite a few people visited a year or so back.
The buildings on the island seemed to be letting off some crazy machinery sounds.
Well after much deliberation I decided that since I hadn't found any other buildings lying around that the Island must be the 'one'.
Well I enjoyed a fantabulous few hours in there by myself, the plant appeared to be semi-live with loud incessant cranking noises throughout the explore.
Once I'd returned home I realised I had only explored the mini works on the Island and that the central ash works accross the riverway had been demolished some 6 months back
Oh well I still had a great explore and had I realised the abandoned plant was already demolished I may never have enjoyed the ferrous medele of Wallerscote Island.
Anyways enough blabla on to the picsthe entire set is quite large)
http://www.contaminationzone.com/Gallery53.php
Heres some of the best, 

Payno~~


----------



## maden_2 (May 1, 2008)

Stunning pictures there, as always. Looks like my perfect kind of explore, bit too far away though.


----------



## havoc (May 1, 2008)

Awesome pics as usual, really cool place Wallerscote. Nice one


----------



## fezzyben (May 1, 2008)

your pics always rock!! great report


----------



## ThenewMendoza (May 1, 2008)

Marvellous pictures, nice one.

TnM


----------



## andy m (May 2, 2008)

Big abandoned industry = my kind of thing!

Lovely photos as always!


----------



## Neosea (May 2, 2008)

Cool, thanks for the photos


----------



## MD (May 2, 2008)

great pictures as usual 
love the 2nd one down reminds me of mc escher
nice one


----------



## Foxylady (May 2, 2008)

Looks like a really interesting explore. Echo the comments about your photos...superb stuff! Agree with mattdonut about the 'escher' pic.


----------



## Kaputnik (May 2, 2008)

mattdonut said:


> great pictures as usual
> love the 2nd one down reminds me of mc escher
> nice one



definitely an Escher type never-ending-where's-the-beginning staircase going on there! 
great pictures.


----------



## nursepayne (May 2, 2008)

Thank everyone fore the really great comments.
Escher would have probably been burried here if he'd seen it theres so much straircaseness going on!
Andy I totally know what you mean about the industrial sites, they are so pleasurable to photograph, I always end up going back to asylums but industry is effortless with its beauty wheras with hospitals you've really gonna hunt for those shots alot!
Maden I'd def say this place a worth a look but if ur so far away (like Scotland)then probably not! theres hell awesome stuff up there anyways like castles!


----------



## Kaputnik (May 2, 2008)

like your avatar too, Nursepayne, is it Banksy?


----------



## Gunny (May 3, 2008)

Can i just say-----------------------------Watch that chute LLF


----------



## wolfism (May 3, 2008)

Nicely done – some atmospheric looking views of the machinery. The stairs and conveyors look a bit like a Piranesi etching, as well as being like some of Escher's drawings. I take it all the shots are from the island side of the Weaver navigation?

ps. Maden – It's not really so far, about 4 hours from the central belt.


----------



## freebird (May 3, 2008)

Superb pics. Looks brilliant as an explore and really photogenic, with your artistic talent of course!


----------



## nursepayne (May 7, 2008)

Kaputnik yeah its a little Banksy rat (I love rats) but you never can be too sure these days with the amount of fake imitations being stenciled all over the place.
Gunny yeah I loved that a worker had written that in the locker rooms, no porn, no trashy newspapers lying about for once... just 'watch that chute!'
Thanks Wolfism and freebird, wolfs these places do actually look a bit more like Piranesi etchings than 'escherings' (probably because theres more engineering to large industry than escher put into his drawings which I can't ever imagine being physically built!!
It took me about 3 hours to get to Wallerscote and was well worth the trip


----------



## nursepayne (May 7, 2008)

oh I forgot, I'm not sure which side I tok the pics from..only one was take from accross the river and all the others were taken on the island itself.


----------



## wolfism (May 7, 2008)

Cool, thanks – just curious.


----------



## pdtnc (May 7, 2008)

Like all those stairs....


----------

